# [TNT DVB-C] Question, Demande de retours d'experience, etc

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une carte tnt compatible Linux. Avec cette carte, je souhaiterais enregistrer et regarder la tv (je compte à l'avenir m'installer un media center sous xbmc).

Ma résidence est connecté en Numericable => signal DVB-C. Apparemment, il n'y a pas beaucoup de carte supportant ce signal et compatible Linux.

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-C_USB_Devices#Currently_Unsupported_DVB-C_USB_Devices

J'aurais simplement voulu savoir si quelqu'un était dans mon cas, avait testé une de ces carte? Avec ces cartes, peut on enregistrer et regarder une autre chaîne ? Certains font ils tout ceci avec XBMC ? Bref, j'ai vu plusieurs tutos, mais avant de m'y jeter, j'aurais souhaitait avoir des retours d’expérience.

NB : Étant donné que je veux me monter un mini pc, je préférerais une carte USB si possible.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je dis peut-êre des bêtises, mais normalment, câble ou aérien, c'est la même chose : ce qui passe par le coaxial est du signal radio, comme si ça venait d'une antenne.

J'ai un "AVerMedia AVerTV Volar Black HD - Clé USB Tuner TNT HD" qui marche impeccablement bien.

----------

## floc_12

Salut XavierMiller et merci de ta réponse. 

En fait, d'après ce que j'ai compris, et ce que j'ai pu testé, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'utiliser n'importe quel décodeur avec le câble de ma résidence. 

Pour t'expliquer concrètement, j'ai essayé de brancher un décodeur normal TNT chez moi il y a quelques mois, mais il n'a détecte aucune chaîne. J'ai ensuite essayé avec une antenne extérieure, et j'arrivais a avoir des chaînes TNT (un grand nombre saccadaient étant donné que je suis au RDC entre 2 immeubles). Après m'être renseigné sur le net, j'ai découvert que NUMERICABLE balançait la TNT en DVB-C (numérique), et non DVB-T (comme on reçoit avec notre antenne sur le toit). Voila pour l'histoire, bref, de vrais c*** cela !!!

Sinon, pour ton Tuner, il a l'air bien sympa. Je vois qu'il est fourni avec une antenne. Je me rabattrais sur cela si je ne trouve pas mon bonheur, même si je doute que je capte bien .... arf ... c'est dommage de déménager pour ca !!! Tu l'a installé facilement ?

Merci

----------

## Poussin

Tiens, je vais ptete me coucher moins c.. ce soir. J'étais persuadé que DVB-T, c'était la TNT, DVB-C, le cable numérique, et DVB-S le satellite. J'ai trop simplifié?

edit: boh... ça n'avait pas l'air dénué de sens à en voir ceci: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Video_Broadcasting#Les_normes

----------

## floc_12

A vrai dire, je suis un peu perdu dans tout ceci. J’espère ne pas t'avoir embrouillé, mais je pense que tu as raison pour les signaux.

En ce qui concerne numéricable, ils sont en train de mettre tout en DVB-T pour ne pas pénaliser les résident apparemment, d'après le post que je viens de découvrir :

srce : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3628123

 *Quote:*   

> faire une petit vérification avant.
> 
> le réseau numéricable propriétaire est en norme DVB-C (obligation d'avoir un décodeur numéricable)
> 
> le réseau TNT terrestre en norme DVB-T (c'est la norme du tuner présent dans toute télé acheté depuis 2008)
> ...

 

donc il y a des chances que ça marche à présent avec n'importe quel décodeur DVB-T  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Concernant XBMC, l'étape préliminaire est que ta carte fonctionne... 

Ensuite il y aura le choix du backend (vdr ou tvheadend pour les plus simples, sinon ya aussi mythTV, hein, si vous aimez le cuir et le latex) qui discutera avec ta carte en direct.

XBMC n'est que client du backend (mais quel client!).

----------

## floc_12

Merci pour ta réponse El_Goretto,

J'ai effectivement vu que XBMC marchait avec des scripts et des plugins. Reste plus qu'a les télécharger et les adapter donc .... cool

Deux questions bêtes. Sur certains sites marchand, "enregistrement" est marqué sur certaines clefs :

     - Toutes les clefs peuvent elles enregistrer la TV ou faut il en choisir une qui le fasse ? Pour moi, c'est l'application qui le gère ça (mytv, vdr, etc ... s'ils le gèrent bien sur). 

      - Y a t'il des clefs spécifiques pour enregistrer une chaîne tout en regardant une autre ou le font elles toutes (style un double tuner pour les décodeurs) ?

Bne soirée

----------

## El_Goretto

Toute considération DVB-C à part, c'est le nombre de tuner qui compte pour savoir combien de "flux" video tu peux avoir en simultané (1 enregistrement est un flux, pareil pour le fait de regarder la TV en direct).

Quand à cette histoire d'enregistrement, ce ne doit être valable que pour la suite logicielle windows fournie avec l'équipement, vu que "la clé", tout ce qu'elle fait,  c'est fournir un flux...

----------

## elyes

salut,

Je pense que dans le cas de numericable, vu que les utilisateur peuvent connecter directement leur récepteur TV, ils sont obligés d'envoyer un flux conforme au normes dvb-T.

par ailleurs, les nombre de transporteur doit être plus intéressant avec une carte dvb-c, vu qu'ils proposent bien plus de chaines (en claie ou en scrambled) a leur abonnés.

mon choix est plutôt une carte dvb-c.  :Smile: 

reste un autre choix important: une carte full ou budget ?

- carte full --> decodage en hard

- carte budget --> decodage en soft

sans oublier les carte HD  :Wink: 

bien entendu le prix d'une full est plus élevé qu'une budget...

mais heureusement il y a linux qui nous offre la possibilité de connecter une budget a une vieille carte du genre dxr3  :Smile: 

sauf erreur, vdr fait ca tres bien 

PS: cherche le dvbkivabien

cordialement

----------

## floc_12

Merci Elyes pour ta réponse.

Tout d'abord, je précise que je ne suis pas un abonné de Numércable (ma résidence est juste desservi, et je capte pas mal de chaîne : tmc, comédie, eurosport, etc ....

J'avais essayé de branché mon décodeur enregistreur TNT, mais je ne captais rien (Peut être cela a t'il changé depuis qques mois).

En fait, je cherche une carte qui me permettrait simplement de voir la TNT (HD ce serait bien, mais tant pis sinon), et d'enregistrer une autre chaîne en parallèle. Si cette carte ne prend que le DVB-T, ce n'est pas grave étant donné que je compte déménager dans l'année (en espérant que ça marche qd même, a tenter ...).

J'ai vu 2 cartes a 2 tuners a la fnac ce soir :

    - la Terratec T5 avec double tuner, 

    - la PCTV pro stick 340e

Connaissez vous ces cartes et st elles compatibles gentoo ? La 2ieme est notée 2 tuner sur LDLC, mais il n'y a qu'un trou. Est ce une erreur ? (http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00072652.html)

Merci

----------

## Ezka

J'ai jamais essayé donc à prendre avec des pincettes mais la Terratec T5 semble supportée : http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html

La 2° carte c'est une hybrid ; comprendre qu'elle fait tuner Analogique et Digital maintenant je pige pas trop ce qu'es la TNT dans cette histoire ... a vue de nez je dirai que c'est du Digital ...

Sinon concernant les trous qui te perturbent : toutes les chaines passent par la même bande passante, tu décodes tel ou tel canal en fonction de la chaine. Par ton cable coaxial tu as potentiellement toute les chaines ton tuner démodule le signal à une fréquence pour "décoder" la chaine. Donc si tu as 2 tuners, tu peux démoduler 2 fréquences ... etc =) et tout ça par le même "trou" lol 

Je ne suis pas sur de répondre à ta question =s

----------

## floc_12

salut,

tu m'as bien repondu, merci

j'ai compris pour le nombre de tuner en voyant la tête des cartes pci a 2 tuners (1 trou ms 2 "puces" ).

Pour le reste, je suis un peu perdu, mais j'ai compris quelques trucs.

L'hybrid avait l'air bien pratique (1 câble a brancher). Je vais me renseigner voir si elle fonctionne bien, car elle n'a pas l'air encore bien stable sous linux (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/pinnacle_pctv_hybrid_pro_stick_340e).

Etant donné que je vais me monter un mini media center, je vais regarder du cote des pci-e a 2 tuner

bne soiree

----------

## Poussin

Honnêtement, ça devient de moins en moins intéressant les cartes hybrides. Tu comptes capter quoi comme chaines analogiques une fois qu'il ne restera que de la TNT?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## elyes

salut,

c'est peut etre hors sujet....  :Smile:  , mais as tu regardé les décodeurs qui tourne déjà sous linux (tuxbox)? (du genre dreambox, vu+, ....)

il y en a qui sont avec 2 cartes dvb.... 

cordialement

----------

## El_Goretto

Les cartes "hard" n'ont aucun intérêt la plupart du temps, et son même un facteur de limitation.

Exemple?

Mon dongle usb DVB-T (cinergy T2) qui date d'avant la  HD, et qui me permet de recevoir qd même la TNT-HD car c'est le CPU qui bosse et le soft décodant le flux qui a été mis à jour.

Après, ça dépend quand même de la techno derrière en pratique, car si le signal n'est physiquement plus le même dans une norme ultérieure, il faudra de toute façon changer le matériel.

----------

## floc_12

Salut à tous, et merci encore pour toutes vos réponses aussi précises, ça fait plaisir (j'aurais appris pleins de trucs en 2 jours:p ).

Bon, par ou commencer, hum (suis déjà perdu) :

     - Pour la réponse de Poussin : pour la remarque, c'est vrai ..... (ben, j'ai rien a dire de + lol),

     - Pour la réponse de Elyes : sympa tes petites machines, je ne connaissait pas, mais il n'y a pas de lecteur CD ? Et le linux est accessible qd même, c'est quelle distrib, car je n'ai rien trouvé.

En fait, comme dis précédemment, je pensais me monter un média center (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6504891.html#6504891) et le faire évoluer petit à petit (blue ray, tnt, etc ...). 

     - Pour la réponse de El_Goretto : c'est bon a savoir. Mais un atom dual core sera t'il assez puissant pour décoder (j'ai cru voir sur un site qu'un proc de 800 MHz suffisait) ?

Merci.

----------

## elyes

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      - Pour la réponse de Elyes : sympa tes petites machines, je ne connaissait pas, mais il n'y a pas de lecteur CD ? Et le linux est accessible qd même, c'est quelle distrib, car je n'ai rien trouvé.
> 
> Merci.

 

salut,

héhé, c'est des boites avec un linux embedded   :Smile: 

elles sont accessibles via le réseau, tu peux envoyer tes commandes, tes fichiers, mettre à jour l'image ..... (ftp, telnet, "http",...) tu peux même monter un disk soit en local soit sur le réseau, monter une clé USB...  bref on peut faire pas mal de choses comme sur un PC

c'est pas une distrib, mais plutôt une image. il y en a deux familles: neutrino et enigma ( + enigma2)

regardes ceci, tu auras plus d'informations http://wiki.dbox2-tuning.net/wiki/index.php/Newmake-EN

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## El_Goretto

AMHA, l'Atom pour décoder de la TNT HD n'est pas viable du tout (même si on trouvait une façon de multithreader le décodage de façon parfaite).

Par contre, pour la SD, un 1 AMD64 3200+ y arrive très bien, c'est léger comme charge.

----------

## floc_12

Sympa ces neutrino et enigma. Merci du lien.

Concernant la HD, si je prends une carte TNT HD, le proc (atom dans mon cas) n'aura rien a faire si je comprends bien ? Sinon mon pc actuel est un pentium D dual core. Si je trouve une carte mini ITX adaptée, ca irait ?

Bonne soirée

----------

